# EPIC NGD: Black Water Custom Guitars Custom 7-string Double II



## Khoi (Sep 12, 2012)

IT IS FINALLY HERE. 

Some of you may have seen the build thread (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...k-water-guitars-7-string-double-ii-build.html)

but I finally got it today, and oh boy is it as good as can be. Build took only 3 months and 8 days, which is quite incredible seeing how I have a Bernie Rico Jr. that has been in the building for nearly 2 years now... 

This thing plays like an absolute BEAST. Neck profile is absolutely perfect for what I was after, and it plays like a 6-string, literally. The thing sounds massive, insanely articulate and clear, which is just what I wanted. The guitar feels amazing in every way. 

I am EXTREMELY satisfied and will definitely look into ordering a 6-string from Black Water Guitars again. Aaron (the luthier) was extremely responsive, communicative, and helpful along every step of the way. For the price, you literally can't go wrong... definitely check them out if you're looking into a guitar.

https://www.facebook.com/BlackWaterGuitars
http://www.blackwaterguitars.com/main/

Specs:

25.5" scale
BKP Cold Sweat set
Hipshot bridge
Quilted Maple top
Mahogany Body
5 piece Honduran Rosewood w/ Brazilian Ebony fillets
2-way truss rod
Stainless Steel frets
Rounded fret ends
15" radius

Sorry for terrible lighting, but I wanted to get shots as soon as I could.






































Aaron's shots before he sent it out:


----------



## Discoqueen (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy crap! I though that binding/pinstripe was just glare off the finish at first!!! Thats so tastey! HNGD!!


----------



## F0rte (Sep 12, 2012)

Saw this guitar when it was finished on the Blackwater page.
Absolutely incredible top on that guitar. Not sure how I feel about the body shape personally, but it's quite the looker, thats for sure!
Congratulations, mate


----------



## TimSE (Sep 12, 2012)

That top is mindblowing!


----------



## Xaios (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## fateofthorns666 (Sep 12, 2012)

How much if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking at these and I'm convinced..


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 12, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 12, 2012)

That is fucking gorgeous!


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 12, 2012)

This assures me I made the best decision of my life.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2012)

Want. Now.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 12, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> This assures me I made the best decision of my life.



I think you'll be more than happy. I'm quite blown away, he carved the neck perfectly what I asked for.. and I have to make a confession, I don't even play 7-string and this is only the 2nd one I've owned (quickly got rid of my S7420 cuz I couldn't vibe with it)

right off the bat, this plays and literally feels like a 6-string. I felt right at home as soon as I started playing it


----------



## Zado (Sep 12, 2012)

that top is just magic..reminds me the sea enlightened by the light of the sunset.Incredible,really.


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2012)

And THERE SHE IS!!!!!

Can't wait for mine to get started; Aaron's already got his eye on a few killer pieces of maple for the top.



fateofthorns666 said:


> How much if you don't mind me asking? I've been looking at these and I'm convinced..



Reasonable as all get out; email him for a quote, he's VERY responsive.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy shit that's sexy and just makes me more anxious for mine.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 12, 2012)

I love everything about that guitar. The top, the headstock, the heel, the cooley swoop. It looks amazing. Congrats man!


----------



## killertone (Sep 12, 2012)

Killer!


----------



## Key_Maker (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic, i love the shape, is like a blackyouknowtherestofthename had a baby with a Suhr modern.

Congrats!


----------



## mphsc (Sep 12, 2012)

Love a good matched top & that's killer! I also love that plate for the logo he's using, congrats my friend.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 12, 2012)

Simply amazing in every way


----------



## great_kthulu (Sep 12, 2012)

stunning, restored my gas for a blackwater!!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2012)

Now that's a quilt! 

And is that a trunk from the mythical boob nut tree on your fence there?


----------



## USMC_OriginalSin (Sep 12, 2012)

I hope you don't mind, but I borrowed the design for the carve and binding for my order. The bodyshape is a little bit different though. That looks like a killer guitar, man! Hope it plays as beautifully as it looks


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 13, 2012)

That thing is retarded!!!!!!
Incredible. Congrats man


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 13, 2012)

GREAT looking guitar, shape is alright but everything else is stunning,


Hey what kinda finish is on that one?


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 13, 2012)

this is so sick..
very sleek and what a top!

loving the Hannes- style string plate at the back of the guitar


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 13, 2012)

So beautiful!!


----------



## GTailly (Sep 13, 2012)

Blackwater always makes me sh** my pants. So amazing guitar!  Congratulations man!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 13, 2012)

holy thin mints batman
thats a freakin nice thin body, love the top.

grade a stuff man, i've always been interested in black water more so than a lot of others for some weird reason


----------



## Khoi (Sep 13, 2012)

USMC_OriginalSin said:


> I hope you don't mind, but I borrowed the design for the carve and binding for my order. The bodyshape is a little bit different though. That looks like a killer guitar, man! Hope it plays as beautifully as it looks



of course not, I'm glad my build inspired others, that's more than flattering for both Aaron and I!



Purelojik said:


> GREAT looking guitar, shape is alright but everything else is stunning,
> 
> Hey what kinda finish is on that one?



I believe it's just a oil/wax finish. It feels amazing!


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Sep 13, 2012)

Sweet Jesus! That top is absolutely bonkers. 
Personally, I'm not 100% on the body shape but nonetheless, I wouldn't kick it out of bed...

Looks like the craftsmanship is next level. Massive HNGD, dude.


----------



## pylyo (Sep 13, 2012)

sweet jebus, that's hot!!!!!

It's obvious what was the inspiration but damn... 
Love the body shape, especially back contour around horns and neck joint in general. I won't even mention the quilt. 
GAS!!!


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 13, 2012)

Just like everyone has said.......Amazing Quilt!

I also really like what he did for the Blackwater logo. IMO, much better than some of the earlier versions.


----------



## 7slinger (Sep 13, 2012)

ya logo is cool, top is awesome - beautiful guitar

lots of win right there


----------



## Aurochs34 (Sep 13, 2012)

what else can i say?








...shat my pants each time i checked the build thread.


----------



## travis bickle (Sep 13, 2012)

impressed with how quickly this whole project came together. it came out beautiful my man!!! now make some videos!


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dat top.


----------



## Birdman (Sep 13, 2012)

That Top is unbelievable. Really nice looking guitar.

Enjoy it man !!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 13, 2012)

Holy!!! Damn nice, that is such an amazing looking guitar!!!


----------



## jjcor (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW!!! All I have to say. HNGD!!


----------



## Doombreed (Sep 13, 2012)

Crikey that is sexy!


----------



## apexiwildchild (Sep 13, 2012)

that guitar is sooooo sickkkkkK!quick question,do you do any mod on the headstock?seems like it is a bit different then the model shown on the page


----------



## Khoi (Sep 13, 2012)

apexiwildchild said:


> that guitar is sooooo sickkkkkK!quick question,do you do any mod on the headstock?seems like it is a bit different then the model shown on the page



Yeah, Aaron has a couple of different stock headstocks you can choose, and you can really have any shape you want, but he won't directly copy another builder's headstock


----------



## mcd (Sep 13, 2012)

just got a qoute back from Aaron thanks for making GAS so hard to control. HNGD


----------



## explosivo (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice guitar, dood!


----------



## willis7452 (Sep 13, 2012)

dat top


----------



## Francis978 (Sep 13, 2012)

DUDE!
that is a BEAUTIFUL guitar!

If you don't mind me asking, how much did that set you back for? I've been in the market for a custom 7 string...

Happy NGD


----------



## Koop (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm actually laughing at how ridiculous that top is. What the fuck, it's unreal.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 14, 2012)

STUNNING!


----------



## sage (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, that's just outstanding. Excellent work, Aaron.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 14, 2012)

Francis978 said:


> DUDE!
> that is a BEAUTIFUL guitar!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how much did that set you back for? I've been in the market for a custom 7 string...
> ...



shoot Aaron a quote request at [email protected], I'm sure you'll be pleasantly pleased


----------



## engage757 (Sep 14, 2012)

Khoi said:


>




Love the take on the BM headstock. Very clean looking! Well done!


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 14, 2012)

That binding is really cool!


----------



## Dakotaspex (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy fuck that top...


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy cow, what an awesome looking guitar!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks dudes, this guitar plays as good as it looks!

and I'm not sure if I stated this before, but I actually found this top on eBay, so never rule eBay out for finding sweet lumber!


----------



## msalazar (Sep 14, 2012)

This thing is just amazing, what size strings and tuning is it?


----------



## TGN (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful guitar. The quality also looks really good.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 15, 2012)

msalazar said:


> This thing is just amazing, what size strings and tuning is it?



I'm not sure of the gauge, I believe a set of 10's, but it's just in standard tuning now


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 15, 2012)

That looks amazing! One of the nicest guitars I've seen on this site.


----------



## Tyson (Sep 16, 2012)

Heard about them a while back and just ended up forgetting to check their site. This is sexy as hell; nice pickup, man.


----------



## terrormuzik (Sep 16, 2012)

congrats, this is the most beautiful axe I've seen in a moment. looks awesome


----------



## firejack018 (Sep 18, 2012)

terrormuzik said:


> congrats, this is the most beautiful axe I've seen in a moment. looks awesome


This! Amazing guitar you got there mate.
Look forward to some clippage.


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 19, 2012)

Holy facking shit. That is mindblowingly gorgeous. Excuse me while i go change myself...


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 19, 2012)

what´s up with the location of that toggle switch xD epic NGD dude!


----------



## fabeau (Sep 19, 2012)

Epic man! Great wood choice and beautiful instrument


----------



## dooredge (Sep 19, 2012)

BADDASS!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 19, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> what´s up with the location of that toggle switch xD epic NGD dude!



it's not as bad as the toggle placement on my JP6, I've gotten used to it.

for my next build, I'll probably move it closer to the volume knob


----------



## amongor (Sep 21, 2012)

This looks bloody fantastic, Im ordering one now too...


----------



## Khoi (Sep 22, 2012)

my first video/clips of it.

I'll try to record a more definitive demo soon, but I was dying to do a little cover video of this section in Ji!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 22, 2012)

aand here's a sound clip, no post-production, just straight into Guitar Rig 4 into Reaper and exported

Black Water Guitars Double II 7-string Bridge Rhythm by brian.nguyen on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


http://snd.sc/VpWifL


----------



## JP Universe (Sep 22, 2012)

This is killing my BW gas....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 23, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Love the take on the BM headstock. Very clean looking! Well done!



That looks much more like the Parker headstock than the BM headstocks do. I like it!


----------

